# SNES Mode7 mit Java2D?



## Grizzly (29. Jul 2005)

Kennt jemand von Euch den Mode7 vom Super Nintendo? Weiss jemand, wie die Technik funktioniert? Sprich: wie kann ich eine Bitmap als rotierenden Boden mit Java2D darstellen? (Und das noch möglichst performant  ).

P.S.: Um eventuellen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Die Frage stelle ich, da es mich vom Prinizip her interessiert, nicht weil ich unbedingt darauf etwas (bspw. ein Spiel) aufbauen will.


----------



## Grizzly (31. Jul 2005)

Fängt keiner mit dem Begriff _Mode7_ was an? Oder weiss keiner einer Lösung? :bahnhof: 

Eine Idee wäre, eine Fläche per Matrizen Rechnungen im 3D Raum umzurechnen. Dann für jeden Punkt der Textur die Fläche auf der Gesamtfläche - wieder per Matrizen Rechnung - zu bestimmen. Schließlich die kleinen Teilflächen zeichnen  - sofern im sichtbaren Bereich liegen.
Das ganze stelle ich mir aber sehr Rechenintensiv vor. Und irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass das eine Spiele Konsole mit maximal ~4 MHz so macht. Gibt es da keine schnellere Methode?


----------



## neXyon (1. Aug 2005)

Ich würde sagen du fragst an der falschen Stelle. Diverse andere modernere Spielekonsolen von Nintendo können diesen Mode7 auch. Vielleicht wäre es besser über google nach Material dafür zu suchen, wie es gemacht wurde und dann selbst probieren dies in Java nachzumachen.

Ein Link dazu (als ich in dem Bereich tätig war gabs ne schöne Seite namens devgba.de, die heute leider nicht mehr existiert. Die Tutorials der Seite existieren aber noch auf robsite: http://www.robsite.de/tutorials.php?tut=gameboy
Allerdings gibt es darin keine Infos zum Funktionieren des Mode7.

Mfg


----------

